# Tooth discoloration - need help!



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I took my 11 month old Mal out to train this AM. Nothing out of the ordinary, playing with tug/ball. She spent the rest of the day with me at work, mostly sleeping. Tonight I noticed one of her upper canines is discolored at the tip. I am not sure if this is from training or something prior to that (I think I would have noticed it in AM training if it was discolored, but can't be completely sure). It is very recent, in any case. Looks pink (bleeding/bruise) inside the tip - no external damage, chips, or cracks, as far as I can tell, and I looked it over VERY thoroughly. Has anyone experienced anything similar? What was the result, did it resolve by itself, or need medical intervention? Time for a vet, or wait and see? Crap, I am worried about my baby puppy (I know, I know. I did NOT say furbaby! :lol: =. 
 

If it's vet time - can anyone recommend an experienced dental vet specialist in the Los Angeles area??

Here are some pics... I lit a few different ways for the discoloration to show and I enhanced the pics a bit, it was not really visible with a flash photo... Look carefully, it shows up best in the pic with backlight though the tooth. 

Thoughts??


----------



## Leslie Patterson (Mar 6, 2008)

I would get it checked out, your vet can refer you to a dog dentist. 

There are some pictures on this page http://www.mypetsdentist.com/site/view/113063_DiscoloredTeeth.pml


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I hate to say, mine looked like that only worse and she had damaged the tooth earlier, we think maybe playing tug. 

Had to have a root canal. I would definitely go NOW. Find a veterinary dentist who does work for police departments.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks!

Not good news, then. It doesn't look anywhere near as bad as the discolored canine tip in the linked website, that one I can see dark (infection) halfway up in the tooth. Ah well. 

Naturally this happens on a weekend, and right before the 4-day thanksgiving holiday. How soon would you say she needs to be checked out? It may be a week or more before I find someone and make an appointment? 

Am I right not to let her bite/tug, in the meantime? Good grief, she is going to drive me nuts...


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Update- 

Yesterday I was able to get in touch with a dental specialist vet by email, who very kindly agreed to look over my pics and give a treatment recommendation. This is what he says...



> This is definitnely a pulpitis. The pulpitis can reverse on its own, reversible pulpitis, however, many canine teeth with pulpitis can ultimately end-up with a dead pulp and require root canal therapy.
> 
> I would advise dental x-rays in 3 months, and a comparison can be made between this tooth and the opposite side canine tooth, and a deterimination can be made as to the vitality of the pulp. If the pulp is determined to be "dead", root canal therapy would be the treatment of choice.
> 
> Please call our office if you have any questions.


This is very similar to the advice I got from other people who experienced the same thing with their dogs. It is like a bruise in the tooth, caused by a hard hit, often seen in dogs who carry large pieces of wood, doing decoy work, or a dogfight when the teeth make contact hard enough. If there is no immediate damage, I can watch and wait. Apparently a slight pink spot like this will often resolve on it's own, although it takes months for the tooth to become normal white again. I will see it turning black if the pulp dies. So far, the pulp in the tooth is pink all the way to the tip, and the discoloration seems lighter - although it has only been 2 days, and I hope it is not wishful thinking on my part...

So my plan is to stop all tug/biting stuff for 2 weeks so as not to stress the tooth any further, continue monitoring it, and do x-rays in 3 months to check if the pulp is still live... Good news so far!

I guess I can go back to living extravagantly, now that I am not faced with an immediate 3K vet bill...\\/


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Glad there is some hope that it is not dead!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Cujo had that on one of his teeth. I went to a vet to have it checked out, and was supposed to come back a year later for comparison x-rays. I never went back, but that was 3 years ago now, and his tooth is normal color again (very very slight blue tinge if you really really look close). But yes, a root canal is very possible if it's bad enough.


----------

